# Power Mac G5 dernier modele et WIFI



## niCocoPops (29 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un PowerMac G5 les tout derniers modeles avec un 2x2Ghz et 4Go de DDR2. 
Je m'en sert pour faire le mixage et master avec Logic de ma musique.
Par contre j'aimerai y mettre le WIFI et accessoirement le bluetooth pour mettre un clavier sans fil et un trackpad.
Le pb c'est que les cartes Airport (qui sont des combo WIFI+Bluetooth sur ces derniers) sont rare et coutent un bras (+ de 50). N'y a t'il pas un moyen de les avoir a moins cher (d'autre modele compatible ?) ou peut-être des clés USB qui utilisent les meme pilotes que ces cartes Airport (ou une cartes PCI mais je préfère garder les emplacements pour des cartes DSP pour Logic) ?
Merci de vos reponses.


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Janvier 2013)

Marchais tip top sur mon ancien G5
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...daptateur-reseau-usb-20-sans-fil-80211n-.html


----------



## niCocoPops (30 Janvier 2013)

Ok merci pour la réponse. J'ai trouvé le même adaptateur pour une quinzaine d'euro neuf. Par contre un combiné WIFI + Bluetooth ca n'existe pas ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (30 Janvier 2013)

Aucune idée , je n'utilise jamais le BT .


----------



## melaure (30 Janvier 2013)

Non je n'en ai jamais vu. Mais bon une clé BT c'est pas très cher.


----------



## didgar (30 Janvier 2013)

Salut !



niCocoPops a dit:


> Le pb c'est que les cartes Airport (qui sont des combo WIFI+Bluetooth sur ces derniers) sont rare et coutent un bras (+ de 50).



A priori il te faut un modèle A1126 qui est compatible iBook G4 12" mid 2005 et PWM G5 probablement de la même époque.

Ce que je peux te dire pour avoir eu un iBook 12" mid 2005 c'est qu'il embarquait un modèle A1127 ... j'ai une A1127 à vendre ... Est-ce que je suis sûr que ça fonctionnera sur ton G5 ? Absolument pas !!! 

Par contre, il me semble ( je n'ai eu qu'une aventure malheureuse avec un G5 ) qu'il te faudra une "mezzanine" en plus de la carte elle-même ... un adaptateur spécifique au G5 je crois ... un peu comme ceux qui existaient pour les Mac Mini PPC et/ou Intel.

A+

Didier


----------



## niCocoPops (30 Janvier 2013)

Et oui et c'est surtout ca l'objet rare qui fait que ca coute cher car je crois que cet adaptateur a été créé que pour ces derniers modele de G5 commercialisé pendant 1 an seulement.

N'importe quel dongle bluetooth USB est combatible Mac ? et peut synchronisé un trackpad par exemple ?


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Mars 2013)

Il existe une petite carte qui se monte dans la machine pour PM G5 late 2005.
Les antennes sont internes au boitier et les câbles déjà prets pour être connectés sur cette petite carte.
Je ne suis pas sur mon PM5 pour te donner la référence exacte Apple.


----------



## KERRIA (9 Mars 2013)

curieux, j'ai possédé cette machine qui était déjà équipée WiFi mais très mauvaise..il fallait y adjoindre une petite antenne en forme de "T" branchée à l'arrière dans un connecteur réservé à cet effet....( je me souvient avoir acheté l'antenne au moins 12 Euros...!!..)
Par contre, le montage de la carte est relativement simple à l'intérieur : broche réservée + petite vis + raccordement des 2 câbles qu'il faut chercher, équipés de petits connecteurs clips...comme détrompeur il y en à un plus court que l'autre.....

La Bonne Journée


----------



## Al_Copett (10 Mars 2013)

Si j me souviens bien, c'était la version early 2005 et/ou les précédentes qui avaient les antennes WIFI et Bluetooth externes.
La version late 2005 (dernière produite) avait les antennes internes.

Mais enfin, là nous sommes déjà dans l'archéologie des Power MAc 
Dans tous la cas bien faire attention, car ces machines d'une génération à l'autre évoluaient énormément à l'intérieur.


----------

